# Loading for the .45ACP.......



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Question came up on another forum about upping the performance of the .45ACP. I did some work with this cartridge to use in a Ruger Blackhawk and a Smith & Wesson M625.

I got some sizzling loads that worked well in my guns. Then I had them analyzed and was told NEVER to use these in an autoloader. (I was hitting 1300fps with 185gr JHP) The thinest cylinder wall is nearly twice the thickness of a pistol chamber.

Next time you see a pistol chamber let go, examine the curled up steel at the chamber. Its awfully thin.

Bob Wright


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Good point Bob...! Never looked, but if your loading hot, then that's "need to know" information! :wink: 

My loads are always on the lean side. I try to put just enough powder in there to make the bullet go through the paper. Any more and it's a waste of powder on my part. :-D


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Some of my stuff is loaded for hunting and 100~200 yards down range, which takes a pretty good charge. While a lot of my stuff is paper-punchin' only, I like a few rounds of hefty stuff, just to keep in shape.
I find if I stick with mild loads only, my shooting suffers. Heavy magnum loads also keep your concentration up. And concentration is 99% of handgunning.

Bob Wright


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

My shootin suffers no matter what I do... :roll: 

:-D


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> My shootin suffers no matter what I do... :roll:
> 
> :-D


Practice, practice, paractice...... :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've always wanted to try the 45 Super. But now, the last company making it just went out of business, or so I read on another forum...

And, I was always scared to try it in my regular 1911.

Although, if I ever get a 45 HK USP, I have heard that the gun can fire the 45 Super just fine.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

2400 said:


> Hal8000 said:
> 
> 
> > My shootin suffers no matter what I do... :roll:
> ...


That doesn't make me any better, it just makes me luckier! :wink:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

.45 is my most favorite caliber. Not only ACP but also .45 Colt. Fired from my heavy duty Ruger revolver, I can get a 200 LSWC bullet going about 1300 fps. out of my short barrel (3.5 "). That's no slouch! In the ACP area, I've heard that you can shoot the .45 super in HK, Para Ord., and Glocks with no trouble. Fully supported barrels help a lot (Para). My feeling is anytime you can get a .45 bullet going over 1000 fps muzzle velocity, you've got a mighty good defensive weapon. Just my $.02. :smt102


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*45 Load*

All the wifes is used for is paper pinching. I see where most guys try to keep them down to 1000 fps or under. Useing a lswc 200gr, 5.0grs of 231 Win, & OAL. 1.226" does a real fine job at the range for her. I have loaded a little heavier but the gun starts to get fincky at about 6.0grs. :shock:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I also use the 200 gr. LSWC but I can't remember what power or amount I load. I'll check and get back with you. Seems like the load I used was well over 1000 fps. although I think a 200 grain bullet at 1000 fps is a real good load and what more would you need for 2 legged varmits?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*200 grainer*

No doubt about it Charlie. A 200gr slug going at 1000fps is going to ruin a perps day. Way I figure it you are loading a little over 6.0grs. if you are useing Winchester-231. Don't know about anything else.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> 2400 said:
> 
> 
> > Hal8000 said:
> ...


Luck beats good any day of the week. :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Baldy,
I know it's not Winchester 231 'cause I don't have any. It's too hot in the garage right now to go check but I will in the early am tomorrow because I pretty sure it's not near 6 grains. I've got it recorded out there somewhere but I'm in the middle of moving the reloading bench around and will not be able to locate it quickly.


----------

